
Ask HN: Best resources to learn Python and Git? - bgia
I&#x27;m looking for books that would teach me about how Python and Git work behind the scene and then how to efficiently use them.<p>Any good recommendations?
======
itamarst
For Python you can just read the tutorial and skim standard library docs,
they're pretty good.

For Git: [https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2](https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2) \-
chapter 10 in particular covers internals.

------
acemarke
My React/Redux links list has a page pointing to a number of useful Git
tutorials and resources, including several that dig into Git's internals:
[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master...](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master/git-resources.md) .

